# New mill!



## Scottie69 (Mar 17, 2022)

New mill(935) should be in my shop by this evening according to the shipper! Will try to remember to take some pics.


----------



## sdavilla (Mar 17, 2022)

heh, picts or it did not happen.


----------



## Scottie69 (Mar 17, 2022)

Pics will be coming up, maybe later on I am about to drop dead from like of sleep...LOL!  It is in our shop!


----------



## Scottie69 (Mar 17, 2022)

Here it is!


----------



## sdavilla (Mar 18, 2022)

nice


----------



## ConValSam (Mar 18, 2022)

Congratulations! Looks ready to make some serious chips...


----------



## Just for fun (Mar 18, 2022)

Looks really nice,  Congratulations!


----------



## MtnBiker (Mar 18, 2022)

I like the power feeds on X & Y (I did X & Z...wish I'd done all of em). Nice setup. Looks like you'll keep a lot of chips under control - tarp is a good idea.


----------



## addertooth (Mar 18, 2022)

Impressive, you got a very nice model, and you added about every goody available for it!


----------



## riveter (May 6, 2022)

Nice. I have one of those on the way.


----------



## DavidR8 (May 6, 2022)

Sweet! Congrats!


----------



## Cletus (May 6, 2022)

Excellent, Congrats!
BTW I am 6ft tall, I raised my mill only 3.25" and I'm good at that height


----------

